# Is it possible to take a good photo through a window?



## JackandSally (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay.  It's snowing.  I have an amazing view from the master bedroom bathroom window.  It's the only window on that side of my house.  And it doesn't open.  Is there any way, without going through a different window and walking across my snow filled slippery roof to get the shot?  Or is it not even worth trying to get the shot due to the window being in the way.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 27, 2012)

Try it and see. Many good shots have been taken through windows


----------



## kundalini (Nov 27, 2012)

With the lens hood on, place the lens right on the glass to prevent reflections.  Clean the glass first though, both sides if possible.


----------



## EJRPhotos (Nov 27, 2012)

imo if you see something that looks apealing through your own eye take a picture of it and try diffrent settings and angles to acomplish the same thing. taking photos through a window or other transparent objects causes what is captured to have a diffrent look and sometimes this is a good thing and other times it can be negitave effect. have fun with it and explore all options with photography. if you look at a situation and the thought crosses your mind that it may be a good picture and you pass on the situation then you are doing nothing but holding yourself back from advancing your abilities as an artist. again i stress these are my views and it is what works for me. 

i have acheived some really good shots while riding in a car taking pictures out of dirty windows and even using the side mirror to capture the shot from behind the car. dont hold back,


----------



## Mully (Nov 27, 2012)

Dirt on glass only cuts down on light, the lens does not normally focus on it ....unless you went "muddin"


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!  I'm going to run upstairs and give them a try!


----------



## John27 (Nov 27, 2012)

kundalini said:


> With the lens hood on, place the lens right on the glass to prevent reflections.  Clean the glass first though, both sides if possible.



+1.  This is how I shoot my aquarium.  Only replace 'lens hood' with 'cheap filter' as that gets glass on glass.  Knock on wood I haven't scratched or damaged a filter yet, but if I do it won't be the end of the world.  I don't worry about degraded image quality from a cheap filter either, because, I'm shooting through aquarium glass anyway!


----------



## rambler (Nov 30, 2012)

Yup, get that lens right up next to the glass.  Look for reflections, too.  I have seen some nice ones in windows.  In other words take a photo of a reflection that shows up on a window.  If you are indoors and a few feet back from a window, consider using HDR.  Exposing what is outside will leave the inside frame dark.  Correctly exposing the frame, leaves the outside washed out.  So, combine the two images.

You can also make a chain link fence or a fence post disappear if you get the camera very close to it while shooting at something on the other side.


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 30, 2012)

I did give it a try, however, the shot I want, I'm unable to get unless I use a super slow shutter speed. And unfortunately, my window sill is too small and have no tripod. Boo. And artistically, I am now second guessing the shot.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tape it to the sill.  Problem solved.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 30, 2012)

Use the glass to your advantage. push your lens onto the glass (with your lens hood) and use that flat surface to steady the camera. when its flat against the glass that takes away a lot of motion.  I shot this thru about a 2" thick piece of lexan.




Zoo0011 by Square1 photography, on Flickr


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 1, 2012)

Few realize that shooting through a window, even a slightly dirty one, is similar to shooting through a cheap filter.  There's a bit if IQ loss, but for a lot of pictures, it's probably not noticable.  Even shooting through a chain link fence from very close, the fence largely disappears, or, can be easily cropped out if the 'greyed link' effect is not wanted.  Hey, if the results are acceptable to you, go with it!

For what it's worth, I've taken many pictures from moving trains, through both glass and Lexan (tm) windows.  Even though they have dirt and scratches on them (especially the Lexan), my pictures are acceptably sharp.  The big 'trick' is to not get your own and other unwanted reflections in the image.  Shooting at about a 30-45 degree angle to the windows, preferrably from a darkened part of the car pretty much solves the problem.  The rest can sometimes be fixed in post processing.


----------



## manny212 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes , Lens flush on window .




Cloudy day in Barcelona by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## jake337 (Dec 1, 2012)

Through a very dirty car window.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 1, 2013)

If you can't get the camera against the window, set the focus to infinity so it doesn't try to focus on the window dirt.  Set the aperture wide open so you reduce depth of field and keep any dirt on the window out-of-focus.


----------

